# Question about an offensive private msg.



## ReyVGM (Jan 21, 2003)

I don't usually check the private messages people send me since I almost never see the link but I had this there.

Topic:

j00 sir are a homo


sender:

MeRgH

message:

*GheyVGM 


his nick page:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=1dedd12b...rofile&MID=3119

I don't know if that helps, I don't know what I ever did to him since he doesn't even have a post under that nick.
it's obvious he created it just to private send me that message.

But the IP might be the same one as his real nick I assume.*


----------



## KiVan (Jan 21, 2003)

report it to me if he persist on offending,
contact me via pm.


----------



## ReyVGM (Jan 22, 2003)

Sure, no problem.
Thanks.


----------



## mekaxero (Jan 22, 2003)

when did he send the PM, because he joined over 2 months ago, so it probally isn't something s/he planned when they created the name.


----------



## Dranzer (Jan 22, 2003)

I had a problem with someone doing that to me once. Best thing to do is to just delete the PMs and continue on your way.


----------



## ascully (Jan 22, 2003)

I also had a problem with a guy on here sending me messages saying I am Queer etc

He was banned recently I noticed so it has stopped now


----------



## dice (Jan 22, 2003)

I was sent two pm's like that but he's banned now


----------

